# Weight Requirement



## Soon_To_Be_Recruit (11 Oct 2005)

Hello, i have searched far and wide across the internet and havn't found nothing on this, so i'm wondering is there a weight requirement 
to join the Infantry???
personally i'm skinny, real skinny

Age: 17
Height: 5"8
Weight: 125 pounds

Pushups: 60
Sit-ups: 47 in 1min

I can run the 2.4km 10min dont know exact because i havn't timed myself in awhile
i know i can meet the test standards, but i am still extremely skinny, anything stopping me???


----------



## Lost_Warrior (11 Oct 2005)

> I can run the 12mile under 10min dont know exact because i havn't timed myself in awhile



12 miles in under 10 minutes?  I wish my car would go that fast...


----------



## Inch (11 Oct 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> 12 miles in under 10 minutes?   I wish my car would go that fast...



My helicopter flys just slightly faster, we do about 15 miles in 10 minutes. The kid's got skill.

Soon_To_Be_Recruit, I assume it was a typo, if it wasn't, I'd forget the army altogether and join the Canadian Olympic Team instead.


----------



## Soon_To_Be_Recruit (11 Oct 2005)

sorry my bad i meant 2.4 km

so anyone got a clue on this, am i doomed to wait a year and load up on protein or can i just start the process now???


----------



## kincanucks (11 Oct 2005)

I wouldn't worry about it but if you need an extra 30 lbs.


----------



## Soon_To_Be_Recruit (11 Oct 2005)

allright i'm gonna call my recruiter tomorow then ty

the whole thing takes a couple months anyway right?
so i got time to gain atleast another 10 pounds
i know i'll still my skinny but hey it's an improvement


----------



## Soon_To_Be_Recruit (12 Oct 2005)

alright i just finished talking to my recruiter, all i gotta do is pass the physical, thought i'd post this incase someone has the same issue in the future


----------



## scottyeH? (12 Oct 2005)

I'm 5'8, 145-150lbs.. and I got a job offer rather quickly for PPCLI. Just work hard and never give up.


----------



## SoF (12 Oct 2005)

Your weight probably wont be a problem until you head out to BMQ. Good luck carrying that heavy rucksack. I too need to put on some weight for BMQ.


----------



## Wolfe (12 Oct 2005)

I don't think you would have problems, there is people in the army not that big and really good...but if you want to put weight follow my advice eat eat eat try to eat 5 times a day, eat a lot of pasta, potatoes and 2 to 3 times a day of proteins eat a lot of calories but be sure to run and do physical activities like gym, i am 6 feet, 180 pounds and i gained 40 pounds in 10 to 11 months something like that i don't remember quit well.

Cheers

Wolf


----------



## SoF (13 Oct 2005)

You eat that much and you'll be too tired to work out lol. You wana gain muscle not fat cuz fat will just slow you down.


----------



## Jaxson (13 Oct 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> You eat that much and you'll be too tired to work out lol. You wana gain muscle not fat cuz fat will just slow you down.



You would actually be surprised to know that as long as your eating HEALTHY 6 meals a day is optimal and can actually be very beneficial to you, not only would you Constantly have alot of energy coursing through your body, but your metabolism would be going at full pace at all times, oh and lets not forget the fact that if you work out, especially running, you burn alot of calories and fat while doing the exercise, and when the muscles rebuild themselves larger, which draws more energy. Ive spoken just about all i know on the subject, i will let someone who knows more about this type of thing (perhaps fitsumo) give the rest of the advice.

Oh and to SOF, maybe you could try using the spellcheck and dropping the msn speak, its counter productive to your language skills and it will slow down your brain.


----------



## Wolfe (14 Oct 2005)

Jaxson said:
			
		

> You would actually be surprised to know that as long as your eating HEALTHY 6 meals a day is optimal and can actually be very beneficial to you, not only would you Constantly have alot of energy coursing through your body, but your metabolism would be going at full pace at all times, oh and lets not forget the fact that if you work out, especially running, you burn alot of calories and fat while doing the exercise, and when the muscles rebuild themselves larger, which draws more energy. Ive spoken just about all i know on the subject, i will let someone who knows more about this type of thing (perhaps fitsumo) give the rest of the advice.
> 
> Oh and to SOF, maybe you could try using the spellcheck and dropping the msn speak, its counter productive to your language skills and it will slow down your brain.




                                                                                    .THANKS.​
Wolf


----------



## StormTrooper (18 Oct 2005)

I have the same problem. I am 5'7 and 120 pounds. I eat as much as possible, but I am very active, I run a lot, and go to the gym every other day, so I guess I burn off as much as I gain, because I haven't gained a pound for over 4-6 months now  ??? I guess ill have to turn to weight gainers and/or protein shakes and hope they work.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Oct 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> You eat that much and you'll be too tired to work out lol. You wana gain muscle not fat cuz fat will just slow you down.


you're wrong.


			
				Jaxson said:
			
		

> You would actually be surprised to know that as long as your eating HEALTHY 6 meals a day is optimal and can actually be very beneficial to you, not only would you Constantly have alot of energy coursing through your body, but your metabolism would be going at full pace at all times, oh and lets not forget the fact that if you work out, especially running, you burn alot of calories and fat while doing the exercise, and when the muscles rebuild themselves larger, which draws more energy. Ive spoken just about all i know on the subject, i will let someone who knows more about this type of thing (perhaps fitsumo) give the rest of the advice.


you're right.





			
				StormTrooper said:
			
		

> I have the same problem. I am 5'7 and 120 pounds. I eat as much as possible, but I am very active, I run a lot, and go to the gym every other day, so I guess I burn off as much as I gain, because I haven't gained a pound for over 4-6 months now   I guess ill have to turn to weight gainers and/or protein shakes and hope they work.


you're 18.
Your metabolism is still racing amile a minute. All your body's energy is focussed on growing *up,* not out. Stick with a healthy diet, eat 6 meals a day, and exercise. If you insist on trying to pack on muscle, stick with heavy weights in the gym, low reps (6-8), low sets (8 - 10), and minimize aerobic activity. Not to the point where it interferes with your cardio, however. You still want to be able to run, and meet your unit's standards. Focus your weight training on the big, compound movements: squats, bench press, squats, weighted pull-ups, squats, weighted dips, squats, lunges, squats, clean-and-jerk, squats, the snatch...
But, as I said, you're still growing, and your metabolism is screaming at mach 9. Don't expect to be competing in the next Mr. Olympia anytime soon.


----------



## nsmedicman (18 Oct 2005)

Oh to be skinny... ;D.

I am at the other extreme. I am 5ft7, 210 lbs, 34 years old. I am re-enrolling in the P Res as a Med Tech after two years away.

I can do:

     45 pushups
     50 situps (1 min)
     
I can run the 2.4km in about 12 mins (haven't timed myself in a while).

According to my family MD, my BMI is between 32-33. How much is the BMI taken into consideration these days? Any suggestions on how I can improve?


----------



## paracowboy (18 Oct 2005)

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> How much is the BMI taken into consideration these days?


judging from the astoundingly large numbers of portly soldiers, chubby sailors, and rotund airmen: none.



> Any suggestions on how I can improve?


start here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html

Any detailed questions, feel free to pm me, and I'll help out wherever possible.


----------



## nsmedicman (18 Oct 2005)

I have done a lot of upper body training, and I am blessed with a larger cranium (apparently to hold the vast amount of knowledge I have acquired over the years). So, with that, my BMI would be a bit higher than normal; wouldn't it? I intend to train well enough to be able to perform my job well, and not be a liability to the troops that I serve with. That is especially if I end up being attached to a Combat Arms unit (which is pretty likely), and working with others that are mostly half my age. I don't want to be known as the lazy a** old guy who can't keep up with the pups.


----------



## armyvern (18 Oct 2005)

OMG. Reading through this thread is scaring me. I'm 5'7" and 172 lbs. I have a 26" waist. Wear a size 7 pants. I weighed 176 in my posted picture. You guys are making me feel ... aggghhhh FAT!! I assume Para will say I'm portly... but I'm NOT!!  :-X


----------



## bumsy (27 Oct 2005)

Hey, 
Let me know how the weight gaining goes....Im a girl, 24, 5' 7" weigh about 115 pounds...no matter what I eat I don't gain weight...I have pizza for breakfast lunch and dinner....It sucks cause im a vegetarian...but If you know some secret for skinney people to put on weight FAST....give me a shout


----------



## Wolfe (3 Nov 2005)

bumsy said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Let me know how the weight gaining goes....Im a girl, 24, 5' 7" weigh about 115 pounds...no matter what I eat I don't gain weight...I have pizza for breakfast lunch and dinner....It sucks cause im a vegetarian...but If you know some secret for skinney people to put on weight FAST....give me a shout



My Advice....stay like this  : its good for a girl  ;D just keep training that is the most important.

Wolf


----------



## bumsy (3 Nov 2005)

haha thanx i will....

rum


----------



## paracowboy (3 Nov 2005)

bumsy said:
			
		

> Hey,
> Let me know how the weight gaining goes....Im a girl, 24, 5' 7" weigh about 115 pounds...no matter what I eat I don't gain weight...I have pizza for breakfast lunch and dinner....It sucks cause im a vegetarian...but If you know some secret for skinney people to put on weight FAST....give me a shout


protein. You need protein and fat. You won't gain weight unless you increase your intake of protein, and your body won't use the protein properly unless you intake more fat.

Despite your bizarre affliction, you can still increase your protein intake by the use of various powders used by bodybuilders. I recommend MuscleTech's products, personally, but should you go with a generic company, you will still benefit. Even Ensure-type drinks will start to improve your dietary shortages, and you will gain weight.

Or you could just start eating ham sammiches.


----------



## AoD71 (3 Nov 2005)

I also want to put on some weight for Basic. Are those Whey powders drink mixes good for that? The one I bought today gives 30g of protein a serving. It also has Glutamine which is supposed to help you from over-training by reducing muscle soreness and recovery time after work outs. How many servings (a day) would you recommend, paracowboy?


----------



## paracowboy (3 Nov 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> I also want to put on some weight for Basic. Are those Whey powders drink mixes good for that? The one I bought today gives 30g of protein a serving. It also has Glutamine which is supposed to help you from over-training by reducing muscle soreness and recovery time after work outs. How many servings (a day) would you recommend, paracowboy?


I don't recommend any. I don't know anything about your medical history, diet, exercise regime, sleeping habits, body type, or turn-ons. So I ain't a-suggestin' nuthin'.

Howsomever, if'n yer all dead-set on drinkin' that stuff on down...
You want to gain weight, by this I am assuming you want to increase your muscle to other tissue ratio. In other words, you wanna get buffed-out and lumpy when you wear a t-shirt, right? So, the accepted guide-line has always been to increase your caloric intake by 1,000 in order to put on muscle mass.
I suggest you eat more real food, more often, and supplement it with one drink a day, either immediately after a work-out, or later at night on off-days.
I only suggested the protein powder to our li'l frien' above, because most vegetarians have health issues due to not consuming enough protein. Some get enough through other means to support a healthy adult who doesn't follow our lifestyle, but few in the Army are truly healthy. 

I shouldn't have stated so conclusively that her inability to gain weight was due to protein deficiency. I have no real evidence to back it up. It's simply a common problem I've encountered amongst those with that particular eating disorder. 

bumsy, have you consulted a medical professional on your inability to gain as much weight as you would like? If not, do so. It may be as simple as my suggestion, or it may be something altogether different. Go see a doc, and on your way back form his office, stop by a health food store and pick up some protein powder. Even if that isn't the problem, it can't hurt your chances to gain muscle.

Then stop off and pick me up something. Maybe a doughnut.


----------



## armyvern (3 Nov 2005)

"eating disorder" ??

Well that's the first time I've ever someone identify a vegan as a person with an eating disorder!! ...I'm an Grade A Beef and PEI potatos girl myself...


----------



## Britney Spears (3 Nov 2005)

And if you gain enough weight to approach the weight limit of the parachute, you can start handing off kit to your buddies too. Maybe they'll give you booster rockets?  :

When will you numskulls realize that the army isn't a beauty pageant? We're here to do a job, not to look like Mr/Miss Universe. Why do you think anyone would care how much you weighted? 

On a related note, I swear I will never understand why women seem to have a fixation with their body weight, as in, the _exact_ number. If you're good looking, you're good looking. If you're fat, you're fat. What is that number supposed to prove? OOOOOH look I lost 5 lbs! OOOOOH look Canada spends 0.2% of GDP on defence! Who gives a hoot?


----------



## paracowboy (3 Nov 2005)

Britney Spears said:
			
		

> On a related note, I swear I will never understand why women seem to have a fixation with their body weight, as in, the _exact_ number. If you're good looking, you're good looking. If you're fat, you're fat. What is that number supposed to prove? OOOOOH look I lost 5 lbs! OOOOOH look Canada spends 0.2% of GDP on defence! Who gives a hoot?


exactly. Not just the part I copied, but the entire post. Like I said on several threads now, 'weight' is meaningless. Would any woman care if they weighed 476 lbs, but looked like Eva Longoria? No. Would any soldier care if he weighed 96 lbs, but could bench-press a Volvo and run 20 miles in 20 minutes? No.

But, it seems to be the only way to get the point across. So, when in the nation of the doofus, speak doofus.  :


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (4 Nov 2005)

To you skinny guys:

Im 5"9, and i was 115lbs when I joined a bit over 2 years ago.
Im 156 now..

I was small and weak, so I rectified the situation by eating more and going to the gym. As a result, my job is now easier.
I made it through all my courses and did quite well on a couple of them once I adjusted.Its not impossible by any stretch of the imagination.
I was a big wuss and incredibly skinny, so dont beat yourself up about it.The biggest part of the game is your mental one and your drive/determination to finish the job.

Also, as a tip to any of you who had trouble gaining muscle mass like I did (that is what you want, not just weight from eating donuts.Muscle mass will help you keep that ruck on your back a little longer and a little heavier, trust me)

A) Stop running so much. Doing alot of running does the exact opposite of what you want to accomplish. Keep yourself in shape enough to run the 2.4 in the required time, and to be able to run at least 5km. The army isnt asking a marathon out of you.

B) Weight training and eating properly. Make sure to rest your muscles after youve worked them hard because going to the gym everyday and working the same muscle group everyday wont have a very good effect.If your muscles dont have time to repair and heal and grow, you wont make many improvements. If you want to go everyday, do a different group everyday. Monday legs, tuesday back, wednesday arms, etc.

Stay focused on your goal and results will come with time. It all just boils down to how bad you want it. If you don't like the situation you are in, do everything in your power to make it easier.

Hope that helps, thats what worked (and is working) for me! I hope to get around 170 before summer!

Good Luck and pay attention!


----------



## paracowboy (4 Nov 2005)

I posted this on yet another thread with people scared about their height, weight, or eye colour keeping them from becoming soldiers: 





> the definitive answer: the army is a reflection of the Canadian people. Just as there are many short, small-framed people in society as a whole, so are there in the CF, and the Infantry in particular.
> Your size, skin colour, religion, gender, race, hair ph factor, or taste in music mean absolutely nothing. These are all outside. What makes a soldier is found inside.


Anyone who is looking for advice on how to get fit, go my thread in the training Forum on Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT. Read it, and if you have any specific questions, pm me. I'll ignore you for about 3 days, then remember to read my inbox, and get back to you.


----------



## tommy25 (16 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I don't recommend any. I don't know anything about your medical history, diet, exercise regime, sleeping habits, body type, or turn-ons. So I ain't a-suggestin' nuthin'.



The best advice on this thread.  Before you start pumping anything into your body or eating 6 times a day....talk to your doctor.  He/She will know what's best for you and your body.

Tommy


----------



## Cpl.Caouette (17 Nov 2005)

SoF said:
			
		

> You eat that much and you'll be too tired to work out lol. You wana gain muscle not fat cuz fat will just slow you down.


The statement you made is totally incorrect, it is a lot healthier to eat 5-6 smaller meals a day than it is to eat 3 big meals. This is because your body is able to break down smaller meals better. I got this quote from a website on healthy eating.

"Instead of eating three medium to large-sized meals per day, you should be eating five smaller meals. You can even treat yourself at the end of the day with a small dessert.


You should also always eat breakfast within one our of rising. This is because your metabolism has slowed down during the night and breakfast will kick-start it up again.



A lot of people think it's OK to skip breakfast because that means fewer fat and calories and one less meal for the day. But when you skip breakfast, hunger begins to kick in and that actually slows down your metabolism even more. 



The key to trimming down is not to eat less, but to actually eat more sensible meals. 

Eating more frequent, smaller meals will prevent you from feeling hungry throughout the day. And if you're eating fiber and proteins and drinking enough water, you'll actually feel fuller for longer periods of time and will not have the urge to snack so often.



Here's an eating schedule you can adopt: 

1. 7:00 a.m. - Eat breakfast
2. 10:00 a.m. - Eat a light snack
3. 12:00 p.m. - Eat lunch
4. 4:00 p.m. - Eat a another snack
5. 7:00 p.m. - Eat a small dinner with a treat"

*Basically, the most important things to know/do when eating 5-6 meals a day is:
Eating More Boosts Your Metabolism
Stop Eating 3 Hours Before Bedtime
Stop Emotional Eating
Cut Down on Sodium
Analyze Your Habits*


Remember...eat healty, eat often.


----------



## AoD71 (17 Nov 2005)

Cpl.Caouette said:
			
		

> ...Stop Eating 3 Hours Before Bedtime...



Ah jeez, I do that all the time!! Is there a really good reason for this? I wouldn't like to give up that habit, its just something I do all the time.  :crybaby:

But another good reason for eating smaller (but more) meals throughout the day is that you don't have to experience the uncomfort of being "full", especially when you are physically active throughout the day.


----------



## paracowboy (18 Nov 2005)

AoD71 said:
			
		

> Ah jeez, I do that all the time!! Is there a really good reason for this?


I explain it in my "Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT" thread in the Training forum. Your metabolism slows down around 20:00 hrs. Anything you eat gets turned into fat, basically. If you're under 25, it isn't much of an issue, same if you have a naturally high metabolism.


----------



## Aislinn (24 Nov 2005)

As for BMI and weight, I just did my medical and asked this very question after they took my waist measurement. Apparently, BMI is no longer considered a good indicator of how healthy someone is as muscle is denser (more dense?) than fat. The CF now uses a ratio of your waist measurement compared to height and weight. Of course, as has been mentioned previously and continuously, how your body looks is not necessarily an indicator of how healthy and fit you are. 

Cheers.


----------



## Mike_18 (24 Nov 2005)

Okay  i have a question , I want to Become more active and  the thing is i  work out about 5 times a week for 2-3 hours everytime and still it seems like i'm putting on weight , maybe cause its musle but how do i loss the weight and still keep the muscle?


----------



## ZxExN (24 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I explain it in my "Blisters, Shin Splints, and PT" thread in the Training forum. Your metabolism slows down around 20:00 hrs. Anything you eat gets turned into fat, basically. If you're under 25, it isn't much of an issue, same if you have a naturally high metabolism.



This is a very misleading statement. Production of fat is determined by the amount of excess food you take in vs the energy (caloric intake) you use. If that number is postiive, your body stores the extra calories in the form of fat. Your body does NOT automatically treat everything after 20:00 has extra calories and store it away. Thats just rediculous. Just don't munch on too much carbs before bed time cause chances are, you probably won't burn all of it off.

If you want to lose weight, nothing subtitutes exercise and proper diet.


----------



## paracowboy (27 Nov 2005)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> Your body does NOT automatically treat everything after 20:00 has extra calories and store it away. Thats just rediculous.


well, of course not, it's a vague generality, which is easier for the lay person to grasp and implement. Kinda like using the phrase 





> If you want to lose weight, nothing subtitutes exercise and proper diet.


 when "weight loss" is immaterial to health, fitness, or recruiting. "Weight" is used incorrectly here. But, everyone understands what is meant, right? Same thing with my post. 
Way to put me in my place by doing exactly the same thing.

Mike18, fucking forget about weight! Focus on health and fitness. Do you feel good? Can you meet the physical standards needed? If so, who gives a shit on a shingle what you fucking weigh? Where does your weight mean anything? If you are concerned with ego, then you don't want to lose "weight" you want ot burn fat. And the answers to your question have been posted on this site repeatedly. Often by me. Do a search. Specifically in the Training forum.


----------



## Sgt_McWatt (28 Nov 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> judging from the astoundingly large numbers of portly soldiers, chubby sailors, and rotund airmen: none.
> start here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33109.0.html
> 
> Any detailed questions, feel free to pm me, and I'll help out wherever possible.



I don't want to set a bad name for cadets, but people on this fourm are always talking about us posting when we have no clue what where talking about. BMI doesn't necessarily mean you are fat at all. Please find more information at this link http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/bmi-means.htm It is the united states centre for disease control.


----------



## paracowboy (28 Nov 2005)

C/WO. McWatt said:
			
		

> I don't want to set a bad name for cadets, but people on this fourm are always talking about us posting when we have no clue what where talking about. BMI doesn't necessarily mean you are fat at all. Please find more information at this link http://www.cdc.gov/nccdphp/dnpa/bmi/bmi-means.htm It is the united states centre for disease control.


good catch, but you don't have the full context. The post you quoted was made in response to yet another "fat troops" thread, and the third "BMI" thread in a week's span. On the previous two, I was one of many who ranted against the BMI as being useless for exactly the reasons listed on your website. At the time, it was mildly amusing in a cynical sort of way.
Swing and a miss!


----------



## ShadowAdonai (28 Nov 2005)

Hey, I have kind of the opposite situation as the soon to be recruit. I was wondering if you could offer any suggestions..

     I'm 15 years old {Turned 15 about a month ago}
     Approx. 6'3"
     I weigh about 285lbs

I've been considering going into the CF for Legal Officer, But I need a bit more information. Obviously I'm gonna need to cut down my weight a bit. I can only do like half a pushup (sad I know) but right now I'm doing about 40 sit-ups every night before I go to bed and every morning after I wake up. Any suggestions on what I should do

And while I'm on here, I'm looking for a decent pair of Combat Boots.. I'm in South-Western Ontario, I've been considering ABC Surplus, but I need about a sie 16 boot so, Any ideas in that area?


----------



## paracowboy (28 Nov 2005)

ShadowAdonai said:
			
		

> Hey, I have kind of the opposite situation as the soon to be recruit. I was wondering if you could offer any suggestions..
> 
> I'm 15 years old {Turned 15 about a month ago}
> Approx. 6'3"
> ...


dude, if you're really 285 lbs and can't do a push-up, the first thing you gotta do is get a complete physical before you even think about starting an exercise regime! Then, start talking to some medical / sports professionals about a diet and exercise regime. At your size and your age, nobody on this site should even think about giving you any advice.
Seriously, don't take any advice over the internet. The potential to really screw yourself up is too great. Go see a doctor, and talk with sports-medicine specialists. Talk to nutritionists, and dieticians. 

The good news is that you will probably see some amazing progress in a short time. Luck.


----------



## mechanic_chick (29 Nov 2005)

Heres a good question then on weight requirement...

Im 5'2

105 lbs...

And female..

All muscle.

Want to be in the infantry.

Would love to go para.

Am told I would get ripped in half lol..

Anything guys?


----------



## Sixshooter (29 Nov 2005)

lol, all 105 of you is muscle eh? im sure you wouldnt get ripped in half, but that is damn tiny..


----------



## paracowboy (29 Nov 2005)

mechanic_chick said:
			
		

> Heres a good question then on weight requirement...
> 
> Im 5'2
> 
> ...


1) damn, you hot.
2) I advise against it.
3) if you want it bad enough, you'll ignore #2 and do it anyway. If you can.


----------



## 3aXap (8 Dec 2005)

------------------------------------------------
When will you numskulls realize that the army isn't a beauty pageant? We're here to do a job, not to look like Mr/Miss Universe. Why do you think anyone would care how much you weighted? 
------------------------------------------------

perhaps your not familiar with the concept that other military around the world takes your weight into consideration. thats probably why people are nervous. 

As for me I am freak like you people

6'1, 130 pounds. I could star in a ww2 movie as someone who was just saved from the concentration camp. jks. I used to be even less couple of month before. I should really start eating lots of food


----------



## Bert (8 Dec 2005)

In most cases, comparing the CF to other militaries and elements of those militaries is pointless
especially when there isn't any objectivity.   As what Paracowboy has pointed out, comparing
who is fatter, taller, wider, or most facial hair per cm means nothing.   Effectiveness factoring in
many parameters may have more objective merit.

The CF does take weight into consideration indirectly.   In CF Express test, you'll note the VO2 calculation 
performed at the end of the Step Test.   Weight, heart rates, and age are included in the calculation.
Alot of excess weight has a bearing on the calculation's result, however fitness, endurance, and strength vary
between individuals.   

Personally, I would forget about the weight and size issue.  Use the CF Fitness Self Test in the application 
package and gauge fitness from it.  If more strength, endurance, or cardio endurance is needed, just work 
on it and maintain a good exercise routine.


----------



## militarygirl (8 Dec 2005)

> I'm 15 years old {Turned 15 about a month ago}



"ShadowAdonai"
If you only just turned 15 then you have lots of time to lose any weight that you might wish.   It would definitely make the whole process, pt test, easier if you wish to lose weight, and do.   If I remember correctly, the recruiting centre won't even look at your file until you are officially 16 years old, and that's if you want to go reserve.   The minimum age for the Reg F is 17.

Best of luck!


----------



## Soon2binfantry (14 Jan 2006)

Wow you guys are small, I'm 15, physically fit, 5"9-5"10, 180lbs. I think if anyone would have a weight problem it would be me.


----------



## Wynne (16 Jan 2006)

hehe If anything, I think it's laughable at my size.  I've just started doing all my tests and such to get in, passed my CFAT and waiting to schedule the rest.  I'm 5'1 and about 95lbs.  I'm doing my training and the goal is to gain about 14 lbs of muscle and lose 4% body fat.  I really don't think it's going to work, but hey you never know LOL.


----------



## Infanteer101 (16 Jan 2006)

In my limited experience so far, the weight, height and muscle issues are still pretty huge amongst a lot of CF members. This post started out with a guy who wanted to inquire about the optimal weight for Infanteers and turned into "how to win a fitness/beauty contest". When I did my QL3 031 a few years back, I saw people in all sorts of shapes and sizes...all worrying about the same thing..."Am I fit enough?" That soon changed to..."Am I going to finish?" I was one of the three lightest and shortest guys out of 30 odd pers at 5'8 and 140 lbs; the average being 160 lbs. I will admit that those 20 and 40 km humps were challenging but certainly not impossible and I guess the biggest dificulty I had was the carrying of heavier loads over longer distances...but the advantages of being light were also not things to be taken lightly  for example I could move faster than most people on fighting patrols and section attacks and obstacle/assault courses were always easier with FFO especially those godforsaken tunnels (in which some of the bigger guys got stuck in from time to time hehe).  After completing the course (and thank God for that!) I started a strict regimen of protein, weight training and smaller meals (5-6 small meals) everyday (with help from a PSP coordinator) and gained the extra lbs of muscle and stability within a couple of years. Now at 165 lbs, playing soldier is a little more fun and sure the loads on the back seem a little lighter (but not all the time as distances can weigh any man/woman down after a while)...moral of the story is that weight or height was never a deciding factor in working within the combat arms, infact it only crossed my mind much later on. To get through training you need a complex combination of certain things; will power, adapatibility, good attitude tied with a good sense of humour and a level of fitness you can deem as your own strength. If you have them you will see that training becomes a lot more fun and manageable to your own mind/body duality. After-all training is what you make it out to be...regardless of weight, height, etc. Hope that helps!

Cheers!


----------



## midgetcop (18 Jan 2006)

The actual # on the scale is so immaterial. 

I'm 5'2" standing on my tippie-toes, and I currently weigh 120 lbs. I look like I weigh about 100lbs.

Gotta love that muscle.  ;D


----------



## Castle (4 Feb 2006)

do basic exercises...pushup...situps..chinups...run...as long as you can carry your own weight...size does not matter...plus it means that you can fit your skinny body into the tight spots...so you'll come in handy.


----------

